# Apple TV et Time Capsule ?



## Karybout (15 Janvier 2008)

Y aurait-il un moyen d'avoir Time Capsule sur le DD de l'Apple TV ?


----------



## Zyrol (16 Janvier 2008)

Karybout a dit:


> Y aurait-il un moyen d'avoir Time Capsule sur le DD de l'Apple TV ?



sans deconner    les deux produits ne sont pas encore arrivées dans nos foyers... comment veut tu qu'on sache ça...
en même temps, sans grosse bidouille, je peux te donner la réponse : non !


----------



## pim (16 Janvier 2008)

Moi ce que j'aimerais c'est plutôt avoir le DD de Time Capsule dans l'Apple TV  500 Go ou 1 To au choix - car je pense que la faible capacité de stockage est à mes yeux le seul et unique défaut de l'Apple TV 

La preuve en image :


----------



## boodou (16 Janvier 2008)

Zyrol a dit:


> sans deconner    les deux produits ne sont pas encore arrivées dans nos foyers... comment veut tu qu'on sache ça...



t'es modo t'as pas des super pouvoirs qui te relient mentalement à Cupertino ?


----------



## Karybout (16 Janvier 2008)

Bah Apple TV Time Capsule ou Time Capsule Apple TV enfin bref les 2 dans la même boite.


Sinon, je vais rester avec ma vieille borne, mon DD firewire et mon cable VGA pour relier mon PowerBook à la TV ... et ca se terminera surement que j'acheterai une TV avec entrée WiFi dans quelques mois au lieu d'avoir une boiboite Apple.

Déjà qu'il n'y a plus de portable qui réponde à mes besoins ... pfff


----------



## Zyrol (16 Janvier 2008)

Zyrol a dit:


> sans deconner    les deux produits ne sont pas encore arrivées dans nos foyers... comment veut tu qu'on sache ça...
> en même temps, sans grosse bidouille, je peux te donner la réponse : non !



tu as trop regardé "Heroes", je ne ressemble pas du tout à Matt Parkman !


----------

